# IBC in Indianapolis got some questions



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone gone to the IBC shows? I'm wondering if I have to be a member to go and see whats going on.
Do they have a auction or anything? I would also like to pick up a few wild type betta so waiting another month and picking them up in person would be pretty nice.


Thanks


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Warhawk said:


> Has anyone gone to the IBC shows? I'm wondering if I have to be a member to go and see whats going on.
> Do they have a auction or anything? I would also like to pick up a few wild type betta so waiting another month and picking them up in person would be pretty nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks


No, you don't have to be a member. The show will have open to the public events and hours. There should be an auction.

If you have Facebook, search for "Area 1 IBC Convention" hosted by Midwest Betta Club. The good people there can answer all your questions.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm not on Facebook and it looks like that is the way they stay in touch so I haven't joined. 

Thanks again


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

We also keep in touch through the BetterBettas Yahoo Group (IBC membership is required), but I can't stand Yahoo.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

OK, I have more information, but the PDF is too big for me to attach. If anyone would like the details and registration form, please send me a PM with your email address and I will happily send you the file.

You do NOT need to be an IBC member to go in and check out the show. You do NOT need to be an IBC member to register for the whole convention, if you would like to do so.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I found the pdf also and thanks again for all the info. Turns out I have something else going on that weekend so I can't make the event anyway. Kinda stinks but I'm meetings some family to get some crayfish that weekend, hoping to start raising them


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Crayfish? That sounds interesting. Good luck with that - and maybe next time.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Crayfish? That sounds interesting. Good luck with that - and maybe next time.



Yeah the little guys have dug their way into my heart. I have 2 right now but next month I will be get 15-20 more, that is if I can get my tanks ready by then. Need to build a new rack and buy some more tanks. I think it will be a blast to raise them.

I should be able to make it next year. Really hate that I can't make it this year but the last days is the day I'm driving home so unless we make a huge detour I don't see me making it at all.


----------

